# Amplid Pentaquark/UNW8



## DauntlessDan (Oct 21, 2019)

Does anyone have any history they can share with these 2 rigs
The Pentaquark and the UNW8.
Some pros some cons and similar US boards , Cheers !


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Idk...but love my Creamer 163, it was a solid and cut it in half, great split and rides great as a solid. Surprisingly light, nimble, flickable, rips groomed, pow and tight technical...inbounds and out. Hammered it inbounds as a split and its durable, stable hitting 60mph groomers, moguls, chutes, trees. It has some magical sidecut and flex that can rip tight turns and long drawn out lines...LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve lately got Amplid UNW8 2019 163. A lot of overlap in the quiver but I got a used one in a good condition for the best price ever so I didn’t hesitate for a second.

I haven’t ridden it yet but by hand flexing it is way stiffer than any other board I have, stiffer than Pyre, Kazu, Optimistic. It’s really light for its size with a little torsional give, the biggest difference with other boards is the really stiff tips. I don’t have Rossi XV anymore but as I recall its flex it was similar apart from the softer reverse flex tail on the XV.

Many people claim that it is like Burton Custom X and I tend to believe it.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Based off the marketing the Pentaquazoider sounds like it’s from those guys from Harold and Kumar that are EXTREME!!!!!


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> I’ve lately got Amplid UNW8 2019 163. I don’t need it, my 7th board in the quiver now with a lot of overlap but I got a used one in a good condition for the best price ever so I didn’t hesitate for a second.
> 
> I haven’t ridden it yet but by hand flexing it is stiffer than any other board I have, stiffer than Pyre, Kazu, Optimistic. It’s really light for its size with a little torsional give, the biggest difference with other boards is the really stiff tips. I don’t have Rossi XV anymore but as I recall its flex it was similar apart from the softer reverse flex tail on the XV.
> 
> Many people claim that it is like Burton Custom X and I tend to believe it.


Have you ridden it yet? Is it really as stiff as the Custom X?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Not yet, so far I’ve taken the Mercury, Kazu and Archetype out of the wrapper only. I’m planning to try the Optimistic this weekend so I will ride the UNW8 next week probably. I’ll report back on how it compares to the other boards.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

That's quite the selection. I'd love to hear your thoughts on all of those. The reason I'm curious about the unw8 is because I picked up the Amplid Surfari and it is just amazingly good. Very few people on this side of the pond know anything about or have ever ridden the amplid boards.

Thanks!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

So I can fully comment on the Archetype so far as I have already like 4 days on it. It is more of a playful charger freeride board, not a full powder board and this makes it a better board imo. You have plenty of reports on this forum and they nail it. So treat it as something that looks like a full-blown powder board but what is a mid-stiff flexing freeride board in disguise with a perfect torsional flex. The only problem with it is the tricky sizing with this width at the front and back insert. I have a 160W and for me (185 lbs, 9,5 and 10 US Tacticals so the lowest profile boots, 1,7 cm outershell over the mondo is hard to beat) it is a touch too wide to be perfect for a hard pack but I’m afraid I might boot out truly Eurocarving the regular width sizes. Great but not perfect (275 mm at the backfoot close to 6-0 angle is cool but 287 mm front foot with +24 angle feels a bit wide). I’ve just bought another 162 and this time I will unwrap it and test it. If they lowered the taper by 6 mm (what would make it a few mm wider at the back insert) and downsized the sidecut by 0,3 m I’d honestly buy 3 x 158 as it would completely cover all my daily driver needs for anything but freestyle, no matter small or big mountain riding.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks for your thoughts on the archetype. That's how I feel about the Amplid Surfari in a lot of ways so they sound like similar boards.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I almost bought a Surfari but wound up choosing the Sims instead. Is the Surfari slightly volume shifted? If so maybe I’ll add one! I was pretty close on a creamer and unw8/pentaxoiderager as well


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

It's wide, the 157 has about a 260mm waist. It only comes in a 157 and 161 and I'm 155lbs so a tad underweight with only size 8 boots but it RIPS. My favorite board I've ever ridden. I'm looking for something to complement it for when I want to ride more switch and be a little more freestyle but don't want to give up this insane carve. That's the reason I'm looking at the unw8.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

So I rode the UNW8 yesterday in snowcreate/soft moguls. Stiff, I could barely tail press it more than 20 cm up. 360 tail butters ended quickly in hoo-ups. The stiffest board I’ve been on. Also stiff torsionally. The pop requires good timing and muscle but when I timed it properly it was a nice boost. That being said this board is a beast on carve. Due to the stiff torsional flex it’s hard to drive it with the ankles but I expected more work with all those ‚Custom X will kill you’ statements you can find. It’s like a train on rails. The sidecut feels like some radial mix, the turn initiation is really smooth and once you put it on the edge it just destroys everything in its path and holds the edge. The edge hold is very good, only a bit sub-par on ice to full magnetraction boards (I rode Rossi Jibsaw 157 of my friend that day too) but better than my Kazu. Confidence inspiring and I could say it can be a daily driver for someone in a good physical shape who likes to charge hard. You do have to squat on it. My solid-intermediate friend who is actually below the min. weight (he is 70 kg, the board is 163 wide) enjoyed the carving on it so much too.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeahti87 said:


> So I rode the UNW8 yesterday in snowcreate/soft moguls. Stiff, I could barely tail press it more than 20 cm up. 360 tail butters ended quickly in hoo-ups. The stiffest board I’ve been on. Also stiff torsionally. The pop requires good timing and muscle but when I timed it properly it was a nice boost. That being said this board is a beast on carve. Due to the stiff torsional flex it’s hard to drive it with the ankles but I expected more work with all those ‚Custom X will kill you’ statements you can find. It’s like a train on rails. The sidecut feels like some radial mix, the turn initiation is really smooth and once you put it on the edge it just destroys everything in its path and holds the edge. The edge hold is very good, only a bit sub-par on ice to full magnetraction boards (I rode Rossi Jibsaw 157 of my friend that day too) but better than my Kazu. Confidence inspiring and I could say it can be a daily driver for someone in a good physical shape who likes to charge hard. You do have to squat on it. My solid-intermediate friend who is actually below the min. weight (he is 70 kg, the board is 163 wide) enjoyed the carving on it so much too.


Let us know what you think after a few days on it. Similar opinions of the Creamer's sidecut and initially felt the edge hold was a tad lacking but after riding it a few days, me thinks it is much better than any of my mag experiences.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Full camber > mag


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> So I rode the UNW8 yesterday in snowcreate/soft moguls. Stiff, I could barely tail press it more than 20 cm up. 360 tail butters ended quickly in hoo-ups. The stiffest board I’ve been on. Also stiff torsionally. The pop requires good timing and muscle but when I timed it properly it was a nice boost. That being said this board is a beast on carve. Due to the stiff torsional flex it’s hard to drive it with the ankles but I expected more work with all those ‚Custom X will kill you’ statements you can find. It’s like a train on rails. The sidecut feels like some radial mix, the turn initiation is really smooth and once you put it on the edge it just destroys everything in its path and holds the edge. The edge hold is very good, only a bit sub-par on ice to full magnetraction boards (I rode Rossi Jibsaw 157 of my friend that day too) but better than my Kazu. Confidence inspiring and I could say it can be a daily driver for someone in a good physical shape who likes to charge hard. You do have to squat on it. My solid-intermediate friend who is actually below the min. weight (he is 70 kg, the board is 163 wide) enjoyed the carving on it so much too.


Thanks for the thoughts. I absolutely love my surfari and my buddy has a surfari and pentaquark and enjoys them more than any of his ~15 other boards. Can anyone compare the UNW8 to the Paradigma? I'm only 155lbs so I'd be getting the 156 unw8, but if the Paradigma has similar edge hold I'd maybe grab that as a bit more playful board. Completely sold on Amplid though...



wrathfuldeity said:


> Let us know what you think after a few days on it. Similar opinions of the Creamer's sidecut and initially felt the edge hold was a tad lacking but after riding it a few days, me thinks it is much better than any of my mag experiences.


Have you ridden any other Amplid boards to compare the creamer too? From what I understand the unw8 is essentially an upgraded Paradigma and the creamer is more freeride focused?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jsil said:


> Paradigma





jsil said:


> Have you ridden any other Amplid boards to compare the creamer too? From what I understand the unw8 is essentially an upgraded Paradigma and the creamer is more freeride focused?


No, only the Creamer and yes the creamer is more freeride focused with setback, a tad of taper and early rise nose...instead of a directional twin...which I'd think the UNW8 would be a resort ripper.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

If you don’t do butters, let alone rails and you are willing to work out the UNW8 will be a great pick. I see it as a powerful weapon for an expert shredder that charges, carves hard and spins 360s/540/ off small rollers he finds on his way. At my level I can only make it carve and charge well so I’m basically wasting some of its potential being a directional twin.


----------



## totalsiib (Oct 9, 2014)

I am also starting to love Amplid. Bought a surfari 161 and took it to a powder day at Wolf Creek and it floated amazingly well, super fast edge to edge as well. I was also curious about the paradigms and unw8 so I was talking to the Amplid guys about it. Some useful info and some marketing spiel but in case you are interested in reading:

_The Paradigma is probably our best selling board. It's certainly the most versatile snowboard in the collection. Its low camber (only 3-4mm) and directional twin shape means it works for freestyle riding, in powder, cruising the resort... you just can't go wrong with this board. It has a great balance of performance and playfulness.

"The UNW8 is something else. The board has a lot more going-on than the Paradigma. Despite the name (un-weight) I think the UNW8 is a little bit heavier than the Paradigma. Even though we use weight saving tech like honeycomb, its thicker core profile, its Triaxial fiberglass (the Paradigma is Biax) and the addition of Antiphase and other material upgrades adds a few extra grams to its waistline. The result is a board which is damper and more torsionally and longitudinally stiff than the Paradigma. It feels more powerful than the Paradigma and its edge-hold is incredible... but it is more demanding and does require an experienced pilot with strong legs. Additionally, the shape of the UNW8 is a little bit more directional, 20mm more nose than tail, a bit more stance set-back and just a hint of taper. I think the more directional shaping compensates nicely for the 9mm of camber underfoot! This board really appeals to technical riders that enjoy a very precise machine. If you want to make the most of it you'll need firm boots and responsive bindings_."

PS. Two things before buying: 1) Amplid also sells used boards on their website. When I was looking in March of last year they had a lot of used boards of their lineup at a great price in various conditions with pictures showing how they look. 2) I believe their boards are now made in Taiwan (2019 was). I had some issues with the surfari I bought (the tail was starting to delaminate) and I read online about others having the same issue, but I hope they corrected this issue for their 2020 boards. Having said that I still support this company and wish to buy another Amplid.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

So I’ve spent more time on the UNW8 163, this time with Union Falcors at 185 cm / 85 kg. I’m athletic and I’ve been gyming hard and keeping at least a 4-pack for the past 10 years.

This is a super stiff beast. I give it 9/10 only because I’ve never been on a stiff bordercross board.

It rips carves hard as fuck. It just begs you to push it all the time and fly by the people. Awesome for euro carving, it just locks in. No speed limit, no chatter.

The ollie is very hard, I have to have a decent speed and muscle it a lot to start feeling the flex enhancing the ollie. Boosts of kickers and moguls very nicely.

Yesterday I spent 11 hours on the slope, I covered more than 60 km distance euro carving and hard charging. It hasn’t been snowing for the past 2 weeks so there is a thin layer of man-made sugary snow with snowcreate/ice beneath.

The edge grip is great. I changed for my Mercury for an hour but came back to the UNW8 quickly because of the difference in the grip while hard carving. I think I washed out only once or twice on a sheet ice being tired already.

The Mercury felt easier to spring out of the carve and change edges mid-air because I could access the rebound easier. With the UNW8 I had to push it way harder.

The UNW8 at this size fries my quads after a full day of hard pushing like that. It just promotes so aggressive riding and releases so much endorphines meanwhile that you feel the consequences the next day. Today I had to skip my snowboarding day what never happens otherwise.

So at this size I cannot call it a daily driver for me. I can ride it for like 10 hours a day with precision and power but I need to keep in mind that the next day I’m not gonna show up on the hill. For the reference, when I started this season in Livigno being rusty etc. I could charge and hard carve on the Archetype 5 days in a row, 7 hours a day. Yes, I was tired but I didn’t feel like after 3 hours of a super intensive crossfit session after a day.

All in all, a great board but truly physically demanding. I’m still debating getting a 159 to hopefully make it managable to ride for the whole weekend while not losing the grip on icy shit at the same time. And I’ve just ordered creatine online. I usually supplement it only periodically during my most intensive hard-pumping periods and riding the UNW8 163 is one.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks for the feeeback. Thats how I felt in my legs after a long day of charging and carving groomers on the surfari too.

How much do you weigh? That's my concern and why I'm considering the paradigma over the unw8, but if the edge hold on the paradigma is just the same as any other snowboard it may be worth it. The edge hold on the surfari is unreal so I imagine the unw8/pentaquark are the only ones in the lineup that beat it.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone have feedback on the Pentaquark? That beast looks like it's a next level carver. I'm loving that shape and the tech specs. Seems like it may fit between the Surfari and the Unw8 and perhaps carve better than either?


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

My buddy who turned me on to amplid has a surfari and a pentaquark. He says the Penta is unreal and his go to on groomer days. Can't compare to the unw8 but he absolutely loves it, but if the snow is variable he takes out th surfari. This dude has 15 other boards in his garage now collecting dust.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

@jsil It’s there mate, 85 kg +/- 1 kg, 10 US. I don’t expect the Paradigma to be anywhere below the average level grip.

What is also worth noting about the UNW8 is that nose shape. Stiff AF and that white part has a slight 3D shaping. It allows you to just charge through slushy moguls and uneven terrain without worrying to dig it. I haven’t ridden the UNW8 in pow yet but judging by the float in slush it should be at least ok there, better than an average full stiff camber board with a directional twin shape. This worries me in the Endeavor Alpha I’m eyeing too - with such a minimal uprise I’m afraid it’s a one trick pony for evenly groomed terrain.

I’m pretty sure that the Pentaquark, being even stiffer and having a bigger sidecut radius, is just something that you take out for a few hours if you want to ride it daily. 
The Amplid guys seem to be honest in their board descriptions and if they say it’s an uber carver for empty morning groomers I believe them.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

@jsil do you think the Surfari is too much board for 145 lbs ?


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

No, I fluctuate between 150 and 155 and I ride the 157. Can't say I love it in tight trees, but for everything else is SLAYS.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> @jsil It’s there mate, 85 kg +/- 1 kg, 10 US. I don’t expect the Paradigma to be anywhere below the average level grip


So you're pretty close to the ideal weight for the 163? Sounds about right. I want a hard charger that can still be playful enough to butter around so the paradigma may be a better choice than the unw8. I'm just spoiled with the edge hold on the surfari and don't want to anything less at this point. I wish I could demo the smaller unw8 and paradigma!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

jsil said:


> So you're pretty close to the ideal weight for the 163? Sounds about right. I want a hard charger that can still be playful enough to butter around so the paradigma may be a better choice than the unw8. I'm just spoiled with the edge hold on the surfari and don't want to anything less at this point. I wish I could demo the smaller unw8 and paradigma!


Yup, pretty close to the ideal weight for it and I find no problems handling it. A precise and powerful hard charger. It just annihilates the groomers but so does with my quads. Even if I size down to be upper weight limit I don’t expect it to be anywhere near something playful. This is hands down the hardest board to butter around for me (my Kazu 157, Optimistic 154 and Archetype 160W feel like super playful compared to it). The idea behind down sizing is to make it feel a bit softer while keeping that edge hold and carving properties. I don’t need anything more than an average float with it and if I slow down it’s the crowded slope or my self-awareness rather than the board starting to chatter to the slightest degree. Just to make it a bit easier to ollie and possible to ride it 2 full days in a row. I was to drive to the mountains today with my ~~110 kg cousin. I wanted to put him on the UNW8 to see how the board rides under someone 15 kg over the recommended weight limit. I’ll try to do it this week and I’ll report back.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> Yup, pretty close to the ideal weight for it and I find no problems handling it. A precise and powerful hard charger. It just annihilates the groomers but so does with my quads. Even if I size down to be upper weight limit I don’t expect it to be anywhere near something playful. This is hands down the hardest board to butter around for me (my Kazu 157, Optimistic 154 and Archetype 160W feel like super playful compared to it). The idea behind down sizing is to make it feel a bit softer while keeping that edge hold and carving properties. I don’t need anything more than an average float with it and if I slow down it’s the crowded slope or my self-awareness rather than the board starting to chatter to the slightest degree. Just to make it a bit easier to ollie and possible to ride it 2 full days in a row. I was to drive to the mountains today with my ~~110 kg cousin. I wanted to put him on the UNW8 to see how the board rides under someone 15 kg over the recommended weight limit. I’ll try to do it this week and I’ll report back.


That's how I feel in the surfari on groomers. I've carved harder and hit higher speeds than I have with any other boards. When I say playful, I guess I mean just a bit softer like you say. I realize you'll never get something playful with this kind of edge hold. Reality is im looking for a board that I can ride all around without sacrificing edge hold. I'm not much of a jibber but a ride through the park hitting jumps occasionally is fun. All mountain freestyle is what I'm looking for with way more emphasis on all mountain.

If the unw8 ends up being mostly super stiff groomer only I'd rather pick up the pentaquark tbh


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

jsil said:


> That's how I feel in the surfari on groomers. I've carved harder and hit higher speeds than I have with any other boards. When I say playful, I guess I mean just a bit softer like you say. I realize you'll never get something playful with this kind of edge hold. Reality is im looking for a board that I can ride all around without sacrificing edge hold. I'm not much of a jibber but a ride through the park hitting jumps occasionally is fun. All mountain freestyle is what I'm looking for with way more emphasis on all mountain.
> 
> If the unw8 ends up being mostly super stiff groomer only I'd rather pick up the pentaquark tbh


I’d say the UNW8 can be a great hard carver and charger that you can spin off jumps due to its directional twin shape if you are highly technical there (I’m not). I don’t jib at all, I don’t find it fun but I like to do some 360 nose butters with 180 out etc. but not on the UNW8. It’s too stiff to be fun there but again, it is the Centrifugal collection focused on hard carving first and foremost.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm happy I didn't go ahead and ordered the Unw8 after reading this. I'm at 100 kg but I think I'd be much better off with the Paradigma.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

From Amplid’s description:
’For the carve-crazy, its full-length Pop Camber and extended effective edge will keep the contact points engaged and the UNW8 gripping, no-matter how slick the groomers get… at least until your thighs explode from the strain.’ 
Quoted for truth


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

My opinion on the UNW8 differs somewhat from others. I own one and it's my groomer day board. I bought mine a while back so it doesn't have the antiphase and does not share the paradigma shape as much. My UNW8 is very light and carves incredibly well. My favorite Burton is the Custom X but I like the UNW8 better. It's just a more fun and livelier board than the Custom X while being just as good a carver. It has a ton of rebound and pop when you load it and just about the perfect old school camber and shape. I find it really versatile everywhere except in pow. In interests of full disclosure, I'm a dad carver who hits jumps but generally doesn't ride much on rails/boxes.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

trpa_ec said:


> My opinion on the UNW8 differs somewhat from others. I own one and it's my groomer day board. I bought mine a while back so it doesn't have the antiphase and does not share the paradigma shape as much. My UNW8 is very light and carves incredibly well. My favorite Burton is the Custom X but I like the UNW8 better. It's just a more fun and livelier board than the Custom X while being just as good a carver. It has a ton of rebound and pop when you load it and just about the perfect old school camber and shape. I find it really versatile everywhere except in pow. In interests of full disclosure, I'm a dad carver who hits jumps but generally doesn't ride much on rails/boxes.


The older version was biax instead of the triax with a different geometry so this makes sense.
The Amplids have just arrived, my new 159 2020 (still stiff 9/10 hand flexing) and a Surfari 157 (flex 7/10 like the Archetype 160W so stiffer than the 162 I have too plus the stiff tail) that my friend got. Probably gonna test them both tomorrow and will report back.









1 cm high camber mhmm:


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That's a mighty fine picture. Do you have any new insights since those Amplids came in the mail? Could you feel the anti-phase?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I wanted to post my findings today after another day on these but unfortunately due to a late night I’ll miss my today’s shred.

Anyway, my take on my friend’s Surfari 157 (2018) and my new UNW8 159 (2020) at 85 kg, Adidas Tacticals ADV 10 US. Both with Katanas 2019, the ankle strap at the very top and a lot of forward lean. The binding angles + 24-18 / - 6 to -12.

The UNW8 in 159 (I sit at the top of the recommended weight) is still super stiff (but energetic), probably it will break in a bit but as for now I’d rate my UNW8s 159 2020 and 163 2019 as 9/10. I ride the 163 per reference stance, the 159 with a max setback (on reference I feel like the nose digs in/hooks too easily in the mix of slush and ice I’ve been exclusively riding for the past 3 weeks if I put too much weight on the front foot). They both rip super hard carves. The 159 is just more versatile with an 8-meter sidecut to dodge a Jerry while the 163 provides a better float in slush even without the setback and should have even better grip due to 4 cm longer effective edge (I haven’t felt it yet). I haven’t found a speed limit on either, it’s always me slowing down, not the board telling me to do so by chattering.

The Surfari 157 (biax glass) is softer. I’d give it 7/10 overall feel with a medium-stiff nose and a stiff tail.
They say it’s a camber with an early rise at the tips but it’s more of a back seat camber with plenty of rocker that starts just after the front binding.
Grips icy shit well (though the UNW8s do it even better) and is more user friendly due to the softer flex, especially torsionally. Obviously floats great in slush. You can charge hard but it has no problems with slowing down. It can wash out in a hard Euro if you don’t weight the tapered tail at the end of a carve but that’s on the rider. I’d say it feels semi locked-in, the UNW8 is a full lock-in to me. It has a nice rebound exiting the carve so you don’t have to work for that spring changing edges mid-air. For the flex reference I’d rate my Optimistic 154 2019 at my 85 kg as 7/10 as well (a bit stiffer tail than the Surfari in 157). I change to the Optimistic when it gets really crowded to carve around while keeping the float in slush. I can push it at the same time with its great grip. It’s my ’party’ board.

As the Pentaquark is also biax glass and similar weight to the Surfari (and lighter than the Unw8 for the same surface area) I think these two actually share more with each other than with the UNW8. If Amplid gave 8/10 stiffness to the Unw8 (triax and imo underrated flex) and 7/10 to the Surfari (biax, I agree with the flex), I’d expect the Pentaquark to actually sit in the middle, with the Unw8 being 9/10, the Penta 8/10 and the Surfari being 7/10.

So I’d say that the Surfari is a rad dad’s freeride board while I expect the Pentaquark to be a rad dad’s carving board. They must have left it biax for a reason while obviously their super stiff triax would be more appealing from the marketing’s point of view for that hefty 840 EUR price tag.

That’s my guess on the Penta but based on my experience with the two Centrifugals and @trpa_ec describing his previous model UNW8 (biax and lighter than mine) to be more comparable to what I feel riding the Surfari than my UNW8s.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Recently grabbed the 56 Penta, the model made at the Mothership before they switched factories. They state the flex 9/10, but personally feel it's more in the ~7.5 overall flex range imo, so you're guess was pretty spot on. This is my personal sweet spot, in terms of flex on snow so I'm pretty pumped on it.

Nose is the softest part and progressively gets stiffer, but has some torsional give as well. But at higher speeds, this board feels really stable and so smooth at my weight (160lbs). Think they're on to something with this Antiphase thing cos didn't feel nor notice any chatter, esp in the nose which is the softest part. Was really impressed with how smooth this board rides, prob the smoothest deck I've been on to date.

The 8.7m sidecut is the biggest I've ridden to date personally, but didn't take too long to adjust to even on our small local hills here. Took it for some laps in the park also, has lots of pop and good stability on landings. Excited to keep riding it and get more days on it. Super fun and uber smooth mid-stiff charger. Love how much camber it has, as well ?.

Specs for context:

160lbs
8US Burton SLX/frank'd Genies x Cartel binders
ride "Ice Coast" SE Ontario, CA
current quiver: 56 Amplid Penta & 57 Korua T.Finder +


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

I picked up the 56 penta from the outlet too. If the 17-18 unw8 was triax rather than biax I would have also grabbed it. I had such a great experience with the surfari I really want to own all three of the centrifugal. I'll report back when it arrives and I have a chance to ride it.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I also picked up a 160 Penta from the outlet. It arrived Wednesday, but it's finally been puking out here so I've been on my Tailgunner still. Having the Penta on deck has me actually looking forward to my next groomer day. It looks fantastic. You can see the honeycomb in the nose, and the antiphase through the base. I'll report back after I have a chance to put it through it's paces.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

At 140lbs I feel like none of the boards in the centrifugal series’s are my size. ?


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm 150ish lbs and the surfari is the best board I've ever ridden.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeahti87 said:


> So I’d say that the Surfari is a rad dad’s freeride board while I expect the Pentaquark to be a rad dad’s carving board. They must have left it biax for a reason while obviously their super stiff triax would be more appealing from the marketing’s point of view for that hefty 840 EUR price tag.


Everyone knows Jones already holds that title. Hovercraft, Flagship, the new Strata...


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I saw a few pentas on their clearance section

Edit : dang. Must have all moved out


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Triple8Sol said:


> Everyone knows Jones already holds that title. Hovercraft, Flagship, the new Strata...


I have a Flagship, and I'm looking for more. I'm not a fan of the magnetraction. I'd prefer fuller camber with less rocker. I have love for Jones, but my new Penta looks to be more purpose built for carving and speed than my Flagship.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I love S-camber. <3


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> I saw a few pentas on their clearance section
> 
> Edit : dang. Must have all moved out


Yeah they are gone now.. but still a lot of 157 surfaris... best boards.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

Jkb818 said:


> At 140lbs I feel like none of the boards in the centrifugal series’s are my size. ?


I am about your weight and I ride the older 159 UNW8 (biax/no antiphase) with no problems. As long as you are a strong rider, you shouldn't have many issues especially if you go for the 156.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

trpa_ec said:


> I am about your weight and I ride the older 159 UNW8 (biax/no antiphase) with no problems. As long as you are a strong rider, you shouldn't have many issues especially if you go for the 156.


I agree, if you are worried find a 156 biax, but I’ve given the triax 159 for a couple of runs to a 72 kg friend who is a crazy MF after 2 surgeries with an implant in the knee and he’s enjoyed it a lot Euro carving. The only problem is generating the pop as the tips are super stiff. There is some torsional give between the bindings so driving it edge-to-edge is actually easier than you’d expect from the flex feel but loading an ollie is hard. Knapton probably wouldn’t have a problem with his trunk legs and godlike technique at speed but for a mere mortal yes, it’s hard. I’ve been on mine new 159 5 days so far and I already feel the triax giving in a bit. If the tail softens up a bit or creates some flex point after the rear foot I’ll be happy. So far the tips are very close in stiffness to the Yes Optimistic’s stiffest part of the tail (maybe that’s how Yes rated it 9/10, as the rating of the stiffest part of the board?).


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I had an excellent bluebird groomer morning on the Pentaquark the other day. The edge grip was violent. Anti-phase keeps the whole nose eerily DAMP. Tons of acceleration, with so much control at speed. The same style carves I do on blues and greens are now seemingly accessible anywhere at any speed. I was laying down heelside carves like it was nothing, and wore a bit out of the seat of my pants. For all that grip, I found it pretty easy to break out of a carve into a hockey stop, which helped me feel safer with all that speed. I did duck into a hidden tree stash several times, and it reminded me of the old days. It's been a long time I had full camber in powder. Same rules apply- keep your nose up and hold speed. It felt good in there though. I was worried it wouldn't be nimble enough but it was fine. Jerries showed up and I had to retire the Penta around 11. The slopes were too crowded and I couldn't make myself ride it any less aggressively. I'm stoked on the Pentaquark! I rode it hard, and it has so much more to give. I'm looking forward to growing as a rider with this board.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I had to retire the Penta around 11. The slopes were too crowded and I couldn't make myself ride it any less aggressively.


honestly that’s what is keeping me off this board, I dont like to switch out mid day and I always end up riding with the afternoon crowd. So it’s probably back to the Sims for me.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> honestly that’s what is keeping me off this board, I dont like to switch out mid day and I always end up riding with the afternoon crowd. So it’s probably back to the Sims for me.


Yeah, I'm wondering what to do about that. Maybe I'll leave another board in the car or something. I'm a little leery of leaving a board locked up at the resort. Perhaps if I used a bike lock... I've never looked into ski lockers, maybe that's a viable solution?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

WigMar said:


> Yeah, I'm wondering what to do about that. Maybe I'll leave another board in the car or something. I'm a little leery of leaving a board locked up at the resort. Perhaps if I used a bike lock... I've never looked into ski lockers, maybe that's a viable solution?


That’s what I started doing with the pantera. I get my turns in the morning then swap out to something a bit more playful. I lock up the other deck but still worry......


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> I wanted to post my findings today after another day on these but unfortunately due to a late night change plan of one of my friends on the logistics (a new girl, he’s apparently not aware that such decisions are detrimental in a long run but whatever) I’ll miss my today’s shred.
> 
> Anyway, my take on my friend’s Surfari 157 (2018) and my new UNW8 159 (2020) at 85 kg, Adidas Tacticals ADV 10 US. Both with Katanas 2019, the ankle strap at the very top and a lot of forward lean. The binding angles + 24-18 / - 6 to -12.
> 
> ...


Hi guys,

very interesting discussion and thanks everyone for your insights and sharing your experience with the different Amplid boards. As per my other thread I’m looking at alternatives to my Custom X I’m for hard charging/carving and am actually contemplating to give Amplid a try.

I’m a bit confused though with the Amplid website vs experience here. If I understand correctly the general experience seems to be that the unw8 is an even stiffer, little less versatile board (at least models with triax) whereas the Pentaquark seems to be a more of an all mountain board. The website says the opposite would be the case...?

I couldn’t find the effective edge lengths for both boards on the Amplid website, does anyone know these by any chance?

I’m 187cm, 77kg and on a 10.5US Ion at the moment. I have a Custom X in 162 and despite being somewhat below the recommended weight range I love the fact that the board with effective edge of 125.5cm feels it’s running on rails. I have tried the 158 version yesterday and also loved the feel but more for the fact that it’s more manoeuvrable and quicker edge to edge. At high speeds however it’s no where near the stable feeling I have with the 162 (4cm less effective edge seem to make a huge difference).

i was hoping to get a good mix with one of the Amplid boards and based on the website would have said the Pentaquark as pure carving and bombing machine would be the better fit but after reading this thread I’m thinking maybe the unw8 would be better?

Although based on the running length the 159 unw8 seems to have a shorter effective edge than the Pentaquark 158. With my specs and reviews above would be hesitant to go with the 163 unw8 which however would have same running length as the 158 Pentaquark...

so many questions and sorry for the confusion but would be great to hear your thoughts!

cheers


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Pentaquark is bomber and has a longer effective edge than you'd assume with the length. Unw8 I haven't ridden yet, but the triax will make it more torsionally stiff. You can ride the Penta switch but not as well as the unw8. Surfari is awesome too and def the best of the three in pow.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

I don’t really care about riding switch tbh so that wouldn’t make me decide for one or the other.

The triax and increased torsional stiffness will result in better/more stable ride?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

The Pentaquark is really stable at speed. If you're just looking to rip carves, that's the one I'd be looking at. I think the UNW8 is probably more all-mountain. The Pentaquark has handled the freeride I've thrown at it pretty well, but it really comes alive on the groomers. I'm happy with the feel of the biax. I think triax would have been too much. It's already demanding to ride. The edge hold is violent, and there isn't a speed limit.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Also the surfari holds a mean edge ripping groomers in one direction.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

But I guess the difference on groomers between Pentaquark/Unw8 vs. Surfari is noticeable, isn't it? Have any of you done some more pow on either the Penta or the Unw8 as well as trees etc. and is either of them a bit quicker turning?

I basically have a dedicated pow board I can take on groomers too so am mainly looking for a board to rip on groomers but if there is some powder of course would be nice if the board wouldn't suck completely...

What worries me a bit is that a few of you have now mentioned (and actually Amplid themselves say so too) that the boards are not suitable for crowded slopes. Not a huge fan of changing my board during the day. Is it really that bad or are the boards agile enough to take small turns on the very side of the pistes? Guess the Unw8 has an advantage here due to smaller side cut.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Nah they are fine on crowded slopes honestly. Surfari rails turns on groomers and is very confident at speed. If say the surfari is a bit of a different beast compared to a custom x for many reasons and the unw8 is probably more similar to a custom x, but probably a whole lot better (as I haven't yet ridden one). 

I own a surfari and a Penta. If the snow conditions are more variable or we have or are expecting pow I'll take out the surfari, otherwise I'll take out the Penta and I've never switched out either during the day.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

With the crowded slopes, speed is more of a problem than agility. I feel like I'm bound to get my pass pulled for being that much faster than those around me. If you're in an area where people ride fast, you probably won't have a problem. 

I've rode some powder and trees on the Pentaquark. It's full camber with as much of the nose cut off as possible- not an ideal powder ride. You've got to float the nose by leaning back. I do like the antiphase though. It was really nice through chopped up powder. I'd love to try a Surfari.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Agree on speed. High 40s feels like your going 30 on another board... It's kind of like driving a Porsche on a busy commute, you can do it but it's just as much fun as empty streets.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeah usually try to hit the more advanced resorts in the Alps with more confident skiers/snowboarders so rarely have the issue of very slow people around me. That's reassuring you haven't swapped the boards .

I mean the Custom X also isn't great in powder and as it's also an aggressive full camber board I can imagine what it feels like. Just wanted to check if it's doable or not for situations when you don't really know what conditions are going to be like.

Trying to arrange a test ride maybe next weekend if I can.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I think that the Unw8 grips on ice the best due to being super stiff but it’s really hard to ollie. I wouldn’t take it in tight trees though. If you size it to be in the middle of the weight limit (163 at my 85 kg) it floats really well in slush for such a gnarly camber monster. The 159 does much worse in slush for me and I’ll probably sell my 159 and keep the 163 for these icy groomer days.

I think it’s the most versatile board from the three Amplids but it is also the most physically demanding. It has the biggest potential to handle all kind
of riding.

If you don’t care about switch you should go the Pentaquark for ripping groomers though the sidecut prefers more space to shine.

If you don’t care about switch and are ready to sacrifice a little on the groomers but make it a great powder board too, get the Surfari.

All of these rip a carve in crud or uneven snow.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> I think that the Unw8 grips on ice the best due to being super stiff but it’s really hard to ollie. I wouldn’t take it in tight trees though. If you size it to be in the middle of the weight limit (163 at my 85 kg) it floats really well in slush for such a gnarly camber monster. The 159 does much worse in slush for me and I’ll probably sell my 159 and keep the 163 for these icy groomer days.
> 
> I think it’s the most versatile board from the three Amplids but it is also the most physically demanding. It has the biggest potential to handle all kind
> of riding.
> ...


Thanks @Yeahti87 for the input.

You mentioned you put some lighter friends/family on the 163 and they seemed ok with the board too. Do you think with my 77kg I'd be ok float wise or would I also be better off with the 163? Same question re edge hold, did you feel any difference between the 159 and the 163? Would assume the 163 with more effective edge to hold a bit better at higher speeds.

And last question: have you taken the UNW8 into pow by any chance and if so how did it perform? I don't think I wanna go all the way to the Surfari as want a board mainly for groomer days but if there is some pow wouldn't mind if the board could handle it too. The Penta seems to much groomer specialist. Had some feedback from the Amplid guys as well and they said something similar too (and also that the Penta would require more space/is a board for the first couple of hours of the day).


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

edi414 said:


> Thanks @Yeahti87 for the input.
> 
> You mentioned you put some lighter friends/family on the 163 and they seemed ok with the board too. Do you think with my 77kg I'd be ok float wise or would I also be better off with the 163? Same question re edge hold, did you feel any difference between the 159 and the 163? Would assume the 163 with more effective edge to hold a bit better at higher speeds.
> 
> And last question: have you taken the UNW8 into pow by any chance and if so how did it perform? I don't think I wanna go all the way to the Surfari as want a board mainly for groomer days but if there is some pow wouldn't mind if the board could handle it too. The Penta seems to much groomer specialist. Had some feedback from the Amplid guys as well and they said something similar too (and also that the Penta would require more space/is a board for the first couple of hours of the day).


They were ok on the 163 but only if the slope was free and there were no moguls, otherwise the board started to take over at their 70-75 kg and smaller feet. I think it’s better to size in the middle of the recommended weight if the given size fits your width preference (my friends are around 26,5-27 cm mondo, I’m 15 kg more and 27,8 cm longer foot). I don’t find the 163 that much more work than the 159. Very similar in stiffness honestly, obviously slower edge to edge but still fine (though I like boards with at least 273 mm at the inserts for Euro carving). The only real difference for me is how the 163 floats in slush.

At my stats the Unw8 163 doesn’t sink in slush. Unfortunately the very few powder days I’ve had this season were on my powder oriented boards so I can’t comment but I can assume both 159 and 163 will handle your odd surprise 20-30 cm pow day.

I haven’t noticed any less grip on the 159, there must be a difference at some rider’s weight point (as you said more effective edge) but the board in both sizes is very stiff with over 1 cm full camber rise so it grips great.
The 159 UNW8 grips for me better than the 157 Surfari (softer and directional camber) my friend owns and the latter still grips really well even when it’s undersized for me.

P.S. If you decided you want the UNW8 and in a 159 size I have a super mint 2020/2021 model (lime green base) that I can ship to Germany for 400 EUR. PM if you were interested.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

So color me penta-curious.

I rode @WigMar's penta today and it was wild. Trying to get moving I thought it would kill me because it's so torsionally stiff, but once moving it was awesome. I got some edge to edge hops down on the board and Carved harder than ever before. Way more of a leg and back workout though.

Incredibly dialed for what it is but I don't think the board is for me. I had a lot of fun on it ripping up groomers today though!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> So color me penta-curious.
> 
> I rode @WigMar's penta today and it was wild. Trying to get moving I thought it would kill me because it's so torsionally stuff, but once moving it was awesome. I got some edge to edge hops down on the board and Carved harder than ever before. Way more of a leg and back workout though.
> 
> Incredibly dialed for what it is but I don't think the board is for me. I had a lot of fun on it ripping up groomers today though!


So did @WigMar ride your Yup and did he give it back


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

The Penta sounds like it rides like my Carbon Crown Palmer.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

double post, new forum engine is sooooooo buggy.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> So did @WigMar ride your Yup and did he give it back


Yup, I was on the yup. I'd been on a slush slasher all day before that, and the Yup felt playful and fun even in comparison. I was probably over the weight range by a bit. It carved well, and I really noticed the tail has a lot of grip if you want.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> Yup, I was on the yup. I'd been on a slush slasher all day before that, and the Yup felt playful and fun even in comparison. I was probably over the weight range by a bit. It carved well, and I really noticed the tail has a lot of grip if you want.


I feel kinda silly for not taking out the slush slasher. I've never ridden one and kinda wanted to see what all the fuss was about! 

The penta really was wild though. Such a strange feeling to be able to center flex so easily while not being able to turn at all going slowly. Board is definitely a workout. 

On the yup, WigMar was basically hopping around all the side hits like a bunny.


----------



## Mr.Sonne (May 20, 2020)

Gents,
I will be getting the unw8 in a 163. I found this thread very useful but have a couple questions I am looking for help with.

My context: 
Advanced/Expert rider that is very technical (Misses was an L3 instructor in Canada for 15 years, so get lots of private lessons on my riding, especially turning)
I am 100 kilos, 184cm tall, not a fat guy just a big guy. I am quite fit and have legs like tree trunks. Size 44.5 (10.5) boot. 
I carve, ride pow, ride switch and hit side hits/jumps. I don't jib or do park. That's a young mans game. I like volume shift boards a lot (Have a Amplid Dada, Lib Tech Short Fat and Twin Rocket) 
I have ridden almost all the Amplids, especially the Pentaquark (Absolutely loved and the grip made me super confident) and Dada (I brought a Dada home to Europe as a pow/play/slush ride) with me as I spent last winter with my buddy in Salt Lake City who is a distributor for Amplid. Paradigma/Stereo were also rad but not stiff, responsive enough for me. 

I want to ride the unw8 as a daily driver/quiver killer but it was the one he didn't have in stock. Of course by reading this thread I am aware of the concerns but my weight and riding ability should help with that. My two questions are: 

1. Does anyone have extensive days on the unw8? How much does it soften up. I see 9/10 as the common stiffness. I know the Pentaquark felt still the first day(s) but to me softened up quite nice to stiff but not killing. I even rode it on a pow day. It did pretty okay actually. 
2. How is it in lower angle pow? I know full camber will dive but wondering if the 3D nose and tiny bit of taper is enough to keep it up. General remarks on pow riding are also okay. 

Again thanks for the thread. It helps. I am now waiting for the indoor places in the Netherlands to open up, order one and give it some runs. I know it sound silly but Snowworld Landgraaf is 50 minutes from my house and is 600 meters long with a chair. Biggest in Europe  

Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I spent around 15 days this season on my Amplid UNW8 163 2019 and a couple on a brand new 159 2020/2021. Both the newest 2021 geometry. The 163 was bought as second hand and still both were very stiff and there wasn’t any noticeable softening over time. It’s triax glass unlike Penta’s biax. I would call it a freeride board if not for its all-mountain shape.
I‘ve lately got newest Pentaquark 2021 but haven’t managed to ride it yet (the COVID outbreak). Hand flexing very much the same stiffness as UNW8 163, maybe a hair more torsional flex but I’d have to ride it to really feel it.

What Pentaquark model you’ve been riding? The Mothership Amplids seem to be softer than the newest ones from Taiwan (my buddy owns Surfari 2018) with the same flex rating.

About the float - I’ve noticed a considerable difference at my 85 kg between the 159 and the 163. The latter floats really well if you consider it’s a full stiff camber board. At your 100 kg it could be more like 159 for me. Just ok but the nose shaping definitely reduces this full camber dive-in feel anyway.

I’ve given some more feedback there:








Amplid Snowboards


But if you're at different extremes in the range, it would lead to that perception as well! But I'm stoked to see what you think once they see snow.




www.snowboardingforum.com





You might find it useful if you’ve ridden some other boards I have.


----------



## Mr.Sonne (May 20, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> I spent around 15 days this season on my Amplid UNW8 163 2019 and a couple on a brand new 159 2020/2021. Both the newest 2021 geometry. The 163 was bought as second hand and still both were very stiff and there wasn’t any noticeable softening over time. It’s triax glass unlike Penta’s biax. I would call it a freeride board if not for its all-mountain shape.
> I‘ve lately got newest Pentaquark 2021 but haven’t managed to ride it yet (the COVID outbreak). Hand flexing very much the same stiffness as UNW8 163, maybe a hair more torsional flex but I’d have to ride it to really feel it.
> 
> What Pentaquark model you’ve been riding? The Mothership Amplids seem to be softer than the newest ones from Taiwan (my buddy owns Surfari 2018) with the same flex rating.
> ...


The latest Pentaquark. From the TW factory. I didn't mind the flex at all but again, I am a big guy and ride big boards. Very interested in the triax vs biax torsional stiffness. I like volume shifted cause I don't want to ride a 170cm+ and yea they are more sluggish edge to edge but I don't mind. As a side note. I rode the Pentaquark in 25cm of fresh on top of bulletproof snow and it would just manage everything bumpy underneath so well. The anti-phase is a proper legit tech. And on groomers, basically a more all mountain border cross board. I hit 60mph on it and still felt it had another 10-20mph in the tank.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Mr.Sonne said:


> The latest Pentaquark. From the TW factory. I didn't mind the flex at all but again, I am a big guy and ride big boards. Very interested in the triax vs biax torsional stiffness. I like volume shifted cause I don't want to ride a 170cm+ and yea they are more sluggish edge to edge but I don't mind. As a side note. I rode the Pentaquark in 25cm of fresh on top of bulletproof snow and it would just manage everything bumpy underneath so well. The anti-phase is a proper legit tech. And on groomers, basically a more all mountain border cross board. I hit 60mph on it and still felt it had another 10-20mph in the tank.


Pentaquark looks like UNW8 with a chopped tail and longer sidecut. I’ve got it to try this 8,6 m radius by Amplid. We have very similar preference for boards in this category. I also prefer wider boards to carve hard, I wouldn’t mind extra 3-4 mm width at the back foot there even though I’m 9,5 US super reduced footprint. I don’t find that flex ‚bad’ but I cannot call it playful at all. You aren’t locked in ‚hard charge mode only’ but you’ll eventually end up doing so since you just feel the board begs you to do so.
Personally I’d soften the UNW8 just a little bit, more to match its 8/10 flex rating and keep the Pentaquark as stiff as it is to differentiate between them more and make the UNW8 more ‚accessible’ because as it is now, to ride it dynamically for the whole day, you need to be in a really good physical shape.


----------



## Mr.Sonne (May 20, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> fer wider boards to carve hard, I wouldn’t mind extra 3-4 mm width at the back foot there even though I’m 9,5 US super reduced footprint. I don’t find that flex ‚bad’ but I cannot call it playful at all. You aren’t locked in ‚hard charge mode only’ but you’ll eventually end up doing so since you just feel the board begs you to so.
> Personally I’d soften the UNW8 just a little bit, more to match its 8/10 flex rating and keep the Pentaquark as stiff as it is to differentiate between them more and make the UNW8 more ‚accessible’ because as it is now, to ride it dynamically for the whole day, you need to be in a really good physical shape.


Yea man. Sounds about right. The Pentaquark never felt twitchy/scary to me as one (Even I had my concerns strapping in) might expect but again, everything get's reduced by my extra weight. At 158 and 260 wide, it's on the smaller size for me but the stiffness comprises that. My Lib's are 270 and 286mm waist width respectively. I like ~the 27cm waist for carving and I would like that for the unw8 for a carving board but we will just have to check it out. The Pentaquark was beyond fun and great for carving even with a "smaller" waist. I remember one specific turn in PC. Heelside carve, caught some loose snow, went airborne for about a meter across the ground, landed back on my heels, locked in and it just took off like nothing happened. I couldn't believe it. If your body is in the right position it won't let you down. Such a fun board. I was going to buy it but then I ride switch a lot (Probably should more) and got a sick deal on the Dada which I fell in love with in Jackson, as the Shapers Summit. Actually Rob Kingwill rode the Pentaquark and gave it a radical (highest) rating. Anyways if the unw8 is similar to the Penta with more switch, freestyle possibilities...I am totally down.


----------



## Mr.Sonne (May 20, 2020)

Mr.Sonne said:


> Yea man. Sounds about right. The Pentaquark never felt twitchy/scary to me as one (Even I had my concerns strapping in) might expect but again, everything get's reduced by my extra weight. At 158 and 260 wide, it's on the smaller size for me but the stiffness comprises that. My Lib's are 270 and 286mm waist width respectively. I like ~the 27cm waist for carving and I would like that for the unw8 for a carving board but we will just have to check it out. The Pentaquark was beyond fun and great for carving even with a "smaller" waist. I remember one specific turn in PC. Heelside carve, caught some loose snow, went airborne for about a meter across the ground, landed back on my heels, locked in and it just took off like nothing happened. I couldn't believe it. If your body is in the right position it won't let you down. Such a fun board. I was going to buy it but then I ride switch a lot (Probably should more) and got a sick deal on the Dada which I fell in love with in Jackson, as the Shapers Summit. Actually Rob Kingwill rode the Pentaquark and gave it a radical (highest) rating. Anyways if the unw8 is similar to the Penta with more switch, freestyle possibilities...I am totally down.


Kind of funny I was looking for the Penta video with Rob but I found my actuall Dada with my boy Dean from thesplitboardshop.com


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Mr.Sonne said:


> Yea man. Sounds about right. The Pentaquark never felt twitchy/scary to me as one (Even I had my concerns strapping in) might expect but again, everything get's reduced by my extra weight. At 158 and 260 wide, it's on the smaller size for me but the stiffness comprises that. My Lib's are 270 and 286mm waist width respectively. I like ~the 27cm waist for carving and I would like that for the unw8 for a carving board but we will just have to check it out. The Pentaquark was beyond fun and great for carving even with a "smaller" waist. I remember one specific turn in PC. Heelside carve, caught some loose snow, went airborne for about a meter across the ground, landed back on my heels, locked in and it just took off like nothing happened. I couldn't believe it. If your body is in the right position it won't let you down. Such a fun board. I was going to buy it but then I ride switch a lot (Probably should more) and got a sick deal on the Dada which I fell in love with in Jackson, as the Shapers Summit. Actually Rob Kingwill rode the Pentaquark and gave it a radical (highest) rating. Anyways if the unw8 is similar to the Penta with more switch, freestyle possibilities...I am totally down.


I also had concerns strapping in, even double checked if my insurance is valid that day. Turned out to be one of the most ‚glory feeling’ days this season, even with the borderline brick ice under a layer of artificial slush. Actually maybe that’s why cos like you say, the board grips so well that you feel secure and that you can trust it so you just go hard when most people around resort to skidding. With you being 15 kg more (and actually exceeding the recommended weight), it is very probable that the UNW8 will be easier to extract the pop. I’ve said I’d soften it up just a little to make it pop a little easier cos it’s hard. I’d still keep the tips stiff, that’s the reason it holds so well no matter the conditions and how hard you push it in a carve.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Don't forget about the other board in the centrifugal series... the surfari RIPS groomers too. I own a 156 mothership pentaquark and a 157 taiwanese surfari and i love them both. I'd really like to pick up an unw8 in 156 too, but I don't know if there will be too much overlap... already is. BTW, I'm only 155lbs with my feet crammed into a size 8 boot and it's hard to ride anything else. I've never felt as comfortable at speed on any boards I've ever ridden.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

jsil said:


> Don't forget about the other board in the centrifugal series... the surfari RIPS groomers too. I own a 156 mothership pentaquark and a 157 taiwanese surfari and i love them both. I'd really like to pick up an unw8 in 156 too, but I don't know if there will be too much overlap... already is. BTW, I'm only 155lbs with my feet crammed into a size 8 boot and it's hard to ride anything else. I've never felt as comfortable at speed on any boards I've ever ridden.


My buddy owns a 157 Mothership Surfari (surprise, surprise he got it after a ride on my UNW8), I’ve ridden it on multiple occasions. The new Surfari seems to be even better with more camber. If you’re not sure you want such a stiff monster as the UNW8 or Pentaquark, you can’t go wrong with the Surfari. If I didn’t own 10 plus boards and had to decide on a 2 board quiver, it would a top top contender for a directional freeride board. Much easier to handle while still very ’chargy’. And floats great.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Agreed. On a fast groomer carving day I will still grab the pentaquark (which I picked up for ~$250 new and couldn't say no to), but I'd still be SUPER happy with just the surfari. The difference is there but its very minimal IMO. 

If you want to rip groomers and charge in one direction you could double up your groomer board and your freeride pow board with just the Surfari. It is biax though, so for the big dude the UNW8 may still be the ticket.


----------



## Mr.Sonne (May 20, 2020)

They are all really good in the centrifugal collection. Actually I was impressed by every Amplid I rode. I tested around 20 boards at the Shapers Summit and my top 3 were all Amplids. I have two directional boards already and I ride too much switch to get the Surfari. Hence the decision for the unw8. Basically only board that checks all the boxes I want with that bit of nervous/excited continuous growth to it. As soon as our indoor place is set to open, it will be ordered...and then it will be shredded. The indoor place is great for breaking in boards in the summer. I thought moving from the States to Europe I would ride less but 40 days of vacation a year and all year riding indoors means I get about 50-60 days of riding a year. Can't complain  Plus I just bought a OneWheel Pint to curb my addiction during quarantine which is amazingly similar to carving groomers and so fun. 

Quiver killer??


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

I want an UNW8 too... I ride my surfari and pentaquark switch occasionally, but I've ridden less switch since I got those boards. 

I guess you have the Dada for pow, but the surfari is AMAZING in the deep stuff.


----------



## Mr.Sonne (May 20, 2020)

jsil said:


> I want an UNW8 too... I ride my surfari and pentaquark switch occasionally, but I've ridden less switch since I got those boards.
> 
> I guess you have the Dada for pow, but the surfari is AMAZING in the deep stuff.


The Dada I will actually ride anything on. It's pretty versatile. I was really impressed riding Jackson in spring conditions. Great slush surfer. It's honestly a little small for me on deep, deep pow days but I got some other stuff for that. My theory is you can ride a 1x12 in powder


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Mr.Sonne said:


> My theory is you can ride a 1x12 in powder


Yeah, powder is all about the shape! You don't need edges or a fancy ptex base. The early SpringBreak plywood powder shapes really speak to me.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Mr.Sonne said:


> The Dada I will actually ride anything on. It's pretty versatile. I was really impressed riding Jackson in spring conditions. Great slush surfer. It's honestly a little small for me on deep, deep pow days but I got some other stuff for that. My theory is you can ride a 1x12 in powder


How is the Dada in groomers, etc? I'd like to pick up an Amplid twin and that may be super versatile. Have you ever ridden a warpig? If so, how does it compare?



WigMar said:


> Yeah, powder is all about the shape! You don't need edges or a fancy ptex base. The early SpringBreak plywood powder shapes really speak to me.


Unless you're taking laps, hiking or splitboarding you still need a board that can handle chopped up groomers, crud, etc. on the way from the chair to the pow...


----------



## Mr.Sonne (May 20, 2020)

jsil said:


> How is the Dada in groomers, etc? I'd like to pick up an Amplid twin and that may be super versatile. Have you ever ridden a warpig? If so, how does it compare?
> 
> The Dada is great on groomers. You ride it a little bit back seat due to the super width and short nose. Took a liitle bit to get used to but then it's super surfey and fun. Switch is also pretty okay. I have not ridden the Warpig but I would compare it to a more directional/snappier Twin Pig. So probably it's fairly similar to to Warpig. I just notice that all the Amplid cores have more snap than a lot of other boards. They are layered really well and offer, move overall, stiffer boards that still flex where you need them.


----------



## Mr.Sonne (May 20, 2020)

It's official. UNW8 is a beast. It's got so much edge you actually ride it a bit back foot. I am riding indoor right now and it's more work but it really does everything: (euro) carves, transitions, jumps, hi speed butters. No jibs but I am getting older and it wouldn't be good for that. It's super stiff but I think after 10 days it will soften up enough. I can't wait to get on a proper hill and see how it handles powder. I think it will do well for a full camber board. Let me know if anyone wants more details cause the getting used to it part was very interesting...


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr.Sonne said:


> It's official. UNW8 is a beast. It's got so much edge you actually ride it a bit back foot. I am riding indoor right now and it's more work but it really does everything: (euro) carves, transitions, jumps, hi speed butters. No jibs but I am getting older and it wouldn't be good for that. It's super stiff but I think after 10 days it will soften up enough. I can't wait to get on a proper hill and see how it handles powder. I think it will do well for a full camber board. Let me know if anyone wants more details cause the getting used to it part was very interesting...


Would be great to hear your thoughts on the first days. Stoked for the winter to come as I’m still waiting to try @Yeahti87‘s 159 UNW8 as soon as eve got snow in the alps!
Your impressions sounds perfect though aS that’s what I’m hoping to get from the UNW8


----------



## Mr.Sonne (May 20, 2020)

So I went to Hintertux a few weeks ago and rode it for a day. It was quite wet and slushy and wasn't really optimal for a first day of a board like this. I really felt like I was getting works. I rode my normal stance and it felt like the board was fine but I was getting bounced around. I think part of it was because the board is stiff, even more stiff when it's new but also how I was riding it. I actually had a good fall just riding as the nose seemed to randomly snag and I went cartwheeling. Then in the slush it was just tiring cause there was no flex and you just push around a lot of snow. The next day I rode a park board as it was simply too much work and I wanted to jump.

So then now back in the Netherlands, I went to my indoor place. I know it sounds silly to ride a board like this indoor but we have the biggest one in Europe less than an hour away. I ride there ~20 days a year, just to get my fix. It's 600 meters long, so you can really make turns if you like. So first day on it, still something similar. Exiting turns, both heel and toeside, the nose was catching/diving/snagging and now on harder snow. I really was stumped for a bit cause my riding position is very fundamentally sound as the misses is a Level 3 instructor from Canada and we have been working on my riding technique for the last 5+ years to get it dialed. So finally I just cheated a bit by riding with a more pow riding stance by shifting my hips slightly back. Immediately it was completely different. There is simply so much grip on this deck with the 7mm of camber, stiffness and large sidecut radius that over-weighting the downhill foot gives you too much pressure on the edges. I am riding it mostly centered and it is truly fantastic and I took it back last weekend for ~4 hours and will go again tomorrow with it and my Dada.

So it's a 10 for carving and I even like it more than the pentaquark because essentially with the pentaquark, you know you aren't doing much more than carving. Again because of the edge and stiffness, I have probably done my best switch carving and with speed. I never really liked mini pipes or quarter pipes but we have a small one and this is great even thought it's solid ice cause you truly have the confidence to hold the edge on the walls. Butters are tough but possible and getting better. Again I am 100 kilos so I can really press it but it's only 5-10cm off the ground most of the time. The pop is great, just go fast on small jumps and the board will do the work. Landing? As long as you are close to center when you land, it stomps and then pulls you down hill.

Downsides? It is work and you will not half ass ride it or that's when you could get in trouble. If you have solid technique the board responds to what you tell it to do and most likely you are the weak point but it begs for more. More speed, more pop, it's all there. I really hope it's pretty rideable in powder but I found reviews of the previous models and they were quite positive for such a positive camber board. I really want this to be my ride everything board cause I love making good turns. I don't jib or hit park jumps. I carve, ride pow, butter, drop small cliffs and do side hits and as long as it can ride pow, this board is something special. I compare it to switching from a sports car to a super car. It simply has more potential for performance but there are more strains and risks (to you).

If interested here is a small youtube video my buddy and I made playing with a 360 camera: 



 I am in the green pants.

Let me know if there is something else, I love chatting about snowboards


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Mr.Sonne said:


> So I went to Hintertux a few weeks ago and rode it for a day. It was quite wet and slushy and wasn't really optimal for a first day of a board like this. I really felt like I was getting works. I rode my normal stance and it felt like the board was fine but I was getting bounced around. I think part of it was because the board is stiff, even more stiff when it's new but also how I was riding it. I actually had a good fall just riding as the nose seemed to randomly snag and I went cartwheeling. Then in the slush it was just tiring cause there was no flex and you just push around a lot of snow. The next day I rode a park board as it was simply too much work and I wanted to jump.


That’s exactly what I experienced and reported a couple of months ago when I tried the 159 and compared it to the 163. You are in the top range of the weight recommendation for the 163 as I am for the 159.
The board didn’t feel any softer to me but I lost the slush performance (and presumably the powder one) that 163 offers for me. I also had to set it back on the 159 while the 163 rides great on the reference.
The 159 was a little more nimble but I’m not sure it’s worth losing the all terrain performance.


----------



## Mr.Sonne (May 20, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> That’s exactly what I experienced and reported a couple of months ago when I tried the 159 and compared it to the 163. You are in the top range of the weight recommendation for the 163 as I am for the 159.
> The board didn’t feel any softer to me but I lost the slush performance (and presumably the powder one) that 163 offers for me. I also had to set it back on the 159 while the 163 rides great on the reference.
> The 159 was a little more nimble but I’m not sure it’s worth losing the all terrain performance.


I edit my post as I submitted way too soon accidentally.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

AMPLID UNW8 2020 SNOWBOARD - ALL SIZES - Suggested Retail $799.99 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AMPLID UNW8 2020 SNOWBOARD - ALL SIZES - Suggested Retail $799.99 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Heads up to anyone who was looking to buy an UNW8. eBay (US) has a seller with 159s (3 left) and 163s (9 left) for sale at $300 USD + shipping... I ordered the last 156 as I only weigh 155lbs (~70kg). I now have all three of their centrifugal collection (UNW8, Surfari, Pentaquark) and am looking forward to riding switch again as I retired all my other boards after picking up the Surfari/Pentaquark last season.

Also, keep in mind that Amplid's high end boards are 20/21/22 so this is actually identical to this season's upcoming boards.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

That’s one the best deals I’ve seen so far. A fucking steal. If I didn’t have the Unw8 and Penta already, I would have probably ordered one here to the EU as it’s cheaper with the taxes and the hefty shipping across the pond than on any sales here. I smell more feedback on the Unw8 here soon 👍


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Too bad I weigh 140 and you bought the size I would need


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Pentaquarks are on ebay right now too.. $330 plus shipping. I was hoping for a Surfari, but no luck. I'll acquire one of those when the time is right.


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

@jsil I grabbed a Surfari in the offseason. Would it be too much overlap with the Penta? Hard to pass up that deal.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Is the Spray Tray a dialled back Surfari?


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

Would a mini disc fit the binding pattern on an unw8?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Wow, so many cheap amplids on eBay.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

anyone ever try the spray tray?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

ksrf said:


> Would a mini disc fit the binding pattern on an unw8?


Yes

I’ve ridden my Pentaqurk 158 2020 on 2 occasions already. It’s a bit softer torsionally than the UNW8. If you charge and carve hard it can be a daily driver. Not really an open groomer board only if you have some responsive bindings.

Since I’ve finally ridden all three centrifugals, I can say that Surfari -> Pentaquark -> Unw8 (from the least to the most aggressive one).


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> Yes
> 
> I’ve ridden my Pentaqurk 158 2020 on 2 occasions already. It’s a bit softer torsionally than the UNW8. If you charge and carve hard it can be a daily driver. Not really an open groomer board only if you have some responsive bindings.
> 
> Since I’ve finally ridden all three centrifugals, I can say that Surfari -> Pentaquark -> Unw8 (from the least to the most aggressive one).


What do you mean about the Pentaquark not really being an "open groomer board" unless you have responsive bindings?

I was able to ride my UNW8 today for the first time on groomers and it RIPPED. I have to ride it a bit more, but I could initiate turns that were so aggressive I actually pulled Gs and felt them in my gut. 

I'm 155lbs, 5'9" with my feet squeezed into size 8s. I own a Surfari 157, Pentaquark 156 (Mothership) and a 156 UNW8. I'm also riding Ion Step Ons for the first time season. 

My early thoughts are:

Versatility:
UNW8 (carving, switch, park, pipe) = Surfari (groomers, carving, pow) > Pentaquark (carving a bit more freeride than you'd think)

Aggressiveness (same as you):
UNW8 > Pentaquark > Surfari

The torsional stiffness of the UNW8 is definitely extreme in comparison to the Surfari/Pentaquark. That plus the more standard width give it a completely different feel to the other two centrifugals.

And if anyone is wondering about Step Ons, I'd say the only negative for me is that I have very small calves and I wish it had double the forward lean. My heelside turns feel better with a bit more forward lean. That being said, for resort riding, I can't imagine going back to regular bindings. Riding off the lift and straight past everyone strapping in and skiers messing their poles is just great. I picked up a set of Step On X bindings, but haven't used them yet. Going to ride them a bit more to make sure there aren't any other cons and then go all in on the system.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

jsil said:


> What do you mean about the Pentaquark not really being an "open groomer board" unless you have responsive bindings?


I mean that it’s far more versatile than its marketing (‚only open groomers in the morning’) if you have some responsive bindings on it.


jsil said:


> I was able to ride my UNW8 today for the first time on groomers and it RIPPED. I have to ride it a bit more, but I could initiate turns that were so aggressive I actually pulled Gs and felt them in my gut.


Pretty much stated that when the thread started. The UNW8 is an uber monster on the edge.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> I mean that it’s far more versatile than its marketing (‚only open groomers in the morning’) if you have some responsive bindings on it.


Oh yeah, understood. Totally agree with that. It's much more forgiving and less stiff than I expected it to be.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

jsil said:


> What do you mean about the Pentaquark not really being an "open groomer board" unless you have responsive bindings?
> 
> I was able to ride my UNW8 today for the first time on groomers and it RIPPED. I have to ride it a bit more, but I could initiate turns that were so aggressive I actually pulled Gs and felt them in my gut.
> 
> ...


Haven’t managed to get on the UNW8 yet but from your description I probably should look to buy a Surfari anyway haha.

How would you rate aggressiveness and edge hold of the Surfari overall compared to other (aggressive) carving boards from other brands you’ve ridden?


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

The Surfari is amazing and the edge hold is fantastic. If I could only have one of these boards, or if I didn't ride switch, I'd take the Surfari over the other two hands down. You'll find comparable edge hold on other extremely cambered boards, but the thing that other people don't realize is that amplid's anti-vibration tech in their boards really does work. I had a never summer swift which was great in pow but sucked getting to the goods through chopped up resort crud, the Surfari excels at chopped up resort crud and never chatters.

Granted, it's not often icy here (utah), so take this with a grain of salt if you're back east and just need the most extreme edge hold. I'd assume that would be something like a full camber board + some edge tech, but if you keep the edges of any of the amplid boards sharp it will still handle it if you technique is on point.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

The nose on the Surfari is way softer than the one on the Penta or the Unw8. It holds a very good edge (but I should be on the 161, not the 157 my bud has). I’d rate it a bit better than the Korua CR’s edge hold. If the conditions are nice and the groomer is even, it isn’t that much below the edge hold on the Unw8. The bigger difference shows up when there are death cookies/crud. The Surfari still holds well but the Unw8 (and presumably the Penta but I haven’t tested it yet in such conditions) just plows through it and crushes everything on its path. 
There’s a reason why BX boards are torsionally stiff.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> The nose on the Surfari is way softer than the one on the Penta or the Unw8. It holds a very good edge (but I should be on the 161, not the 157 my bud has). I’d rate it a bit better than the Korua CR’s edge hold. If the conditions are nice and the groomer is even, it isn’t that much below the edge hold on the Unw8. The bigger difference shows up when there are death cookies/crud. The Surfari still holds well but the Unw8 (and presumably the Penta but I haven’t tested it yet in such conditions) just plows through it and crushes everything on its path.
> There’s a reason why BX boards are torsionally stiff.


Thanks both! I’ve ordered my Millisurf which is meant to arrive today actually. Will probably be different from a solid board but at least give me an idea I hope. But sounds like a great option although we do get some ice and hard conditions in the alps. But hey, could simply replace my Mullair as I’m not doing much/any switch anyway...


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

edi414 said:


> Thanks both! I’ve ordered my Millisurf which is meant to arrive today actually. Will probably be different from a solid board but at least give me an idea I hope. But sounds like a great option although we do get some ice and hard conditions in the alps. But hey, could simply replace my Mullair as I’m not doing much/any switch anyway...


My amplid journey began with a buddy buying a millisurf two years ago. He owns 20 boards and that split rode better than all his other boards IN RESORT. Obviously bindings will play a role, but you'll be able to tell.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

jsil said:


> My amplid journey began with a buddy buying a millisurf two years ago. He owns 20 boards and that split rode better than all his other boards IN RESORT. Obviously bindings will play a role, but you'll be able to tell.


Got the Spark Surge for the Millisurf (as did you I think for the Shuttle?). What bindings do you guys pair with the UNW8, Surfari and Penta?


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

edi414 said:


> Got the Spark Surge for the Millisurf (as did you I think for the Shuttle?). What bindings do you guys pair with the UNW8, Surfari and Penta?


Yep, can't go wrong with spark.

Anything mid to stiff works. Personally I'd say stiff boots mid stiff bindings are good. If you want even more precision, go stiff for both.

Union Strata is a good all around and I've heard the people have about the now drives.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

jsil said:


> Yep, can't go wrong with spark.
> 
> Anything mid to stiff works. Personally I'd say stiff boots mid stiff bindings are good. If you want even more precision, go stiff for both.
> 
> Union Strata is a good all around and I've heard the people have about the now drives.


Will try my Union Falcors and Genesis X once resorts hopefully open over here, sounds like these might work well too


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

edi414 said:


> Got the Spark Surge for the Millisurf (as did you I think for the Shuttle?). What bindings do you guys pair with the UNW8, Surfari and Penta?


I’ve ridden the Unw8 with Rome Katanas (though I’d prefer Cleavers on it) and Union Falcors. The Pentaquark with Now Drives. I’ll put Burton X Base on it next time (tried it on CR 64 and they matched very well).
Your Falcors and Genesis X will drive the Unw8 well.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya'll need Atomic Backlands or Phantom Slippers.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

UNW8 156 19/21 USED DEMO


IMPORTANT NOTE FOR USED DEMO PRODUCTS: Products bought through Amplid’s demo gear sale are NOT accompanied by Amplid's warranty. Condition of…




www.amplid.com


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> UNW8 156 19/21 USED DEMO
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE FOR USED DEMO PRODUCTS: Products bought through Amplid’s demo gear sale are NOT accompanied by Amplid's warranty. Condition of…
> ...


Picked up a stereo 155!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Missed on the sales, wanted to grab another Pentaquark - the older version in 160.

I’ve ridden my new 158 2021 Penta for 35 plus hours now. An excellent board, it has become my daily driver this season. Korua CR 64 is the best in my quiver to carve on slush but when I don’t know what conditions I’m going to face, I just take out the Penta and carve all day. I love the very stiff nose on the Penta/Unw8. It won’t fold no matter what. The edge hold is excellent (I keep their factory 90/0 edges).

Some euro here (could be better of course, clearly too late initiation in this one plus slush, on a nice groomer it’s an eurocarving machine).



http://imgur.com/a/PAzeX4c


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Not sure if still available but Amplid currently offer 350€ off their centrifugals (or 250€ off their normal range) via voucher codes. 

Have ordered a Surfari now but also intrigued by the penta...

Which Surfari would you suggest with 187cm, 77kg and 10.5US?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

edi414 said:


> Not sure if still available but Amplid currently offer 350€ off their centrifugals (or 250€ off their normal range) via voucher codes.
> 
> Have ordered a Surfari now but also intrigued by the penta...
> 
> Which Surfari would you suggest with 187cm, 77kg and 10.5US?


What's the code? Or do you have to reach out and ask for it?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Really depends what you have in your quiver and what boards you want to keep in it. You are in-between sizes.

@ridethecliche the codes are Frenzy350 or Frenzy200.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> Really depends what you have in your quiver and what boards you want to keep in it. You are in-between sizes.
> 
> @ridethecliche the codes are Frenzy350 or Frenzy200.


well, currently have the 159 UNW8 and a mullair apart from my 161 Millisurf.

been on a few tours now and thought the 161 Milli felt a bit long hence the initial idea to go 157.

you think they ride so differently? Assume the 161 more stable and 157 more nimble?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That's a good deal! 

I'm a little over the weight range on my Surfari 161. I've been very happy with it. It would be cool if they made a bigger one, but it still bombs. I think your assumptions on the sizing are correct. 

Thankfully I got a 160 Pentaquark before they sized it down to a 158. I'm happy with that size.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

edi414 said:


> well, currently have the 159 UNW8 and a mullair apart from my 161 Millisurf.
> 
> been on a few tours now and thought the 161 Milli felt a bit long hence the initial idea to go 157.
> 
> you think they ride so differently? Assume the 161 more stable and 157 more nimble?


The Unw 159 will ‚outcarve’ the Surfari, even at 161 so yeah, it’s a matter of how nimble you want it to be.



WigMar said:


> That's a good deal!
> 
> I'm a little over the weight range on my Surfari 161. I've been very happy with it. It would be cool if they made a bigger one, but it still bombs. I think your assumptions on the sizing are correct.
> 
> Thankfully I got a 160 Pentaquark before they sized it down to a 158. I'm happy with that size.


I wanted to add an old 160 2018 Penta but my bud has just managed to do that. He has not ridden it yet but just told me it is much closer to flex in Surfari 157 2018 than to my Pentaquark 158 2020. I can’t wait to try the older Pentaquark.

I’m really happy with the new 158 Penta but at my 86-89 kg I’d love if they added another size like 163-164 with 9,3-9,5 m sidecut and ~135 cm EE.

I don’t think we need more splitboards/funky shapes at this moment. 
More sizes in the top centrifugal collection (including real wides) is what we really need now.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> The Unw 159 will ‚outcarve’ the Surfari, even at 161 so yeah, it’s a matter of how nimble you want it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, what's with their limited sizing? I'm 100 kg, and still enjoying things. However, I wouldn't mind if all my Amplids were a little bigger. A mid 160's Penta would grip!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

WigMar said:


> Yeah, what's with their limited sizing? I'm 100 kg, and still enjoying things. However, I wouldn't mind if all my Amplids were a little bigger. A mid 160's Penta would grip!


You could ride the Unw8/Penta up to 120 kg due to their stiffness imo. Yeah, it’s more about going crazy EE at mid 160s and some wides for the poor 12 US boot guys.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> The Unw 159 will ‚outcarve’ the Surfari, even at 161 so yeah, it’s a matter of how nimble you want it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s your view on carving abilities between the penta 158 and UNW8 159?

might go for the smaller Surfari then to have a more playful board. Stability at higher speeds similar or would I be sacrificing a lot with 157?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

edi414 said:


> What’s your view on carving abilities between the penta 158 and UNW8 159?
> 
> might go for the smaller Surfari then to have a more playful board. Stability at higher speeds similar or would I be sacrificing a lot with 157?


The difference is torsional stiffness (very stiff on Unw8 159/163 vs stiff on Penta 158) and the sidecut (close to 8 m on the Unw8s and 8,6 m on the Penta). It mostly depends on what kind of sidecuts you like. I prefer the longer ones lately (I just sized up my Korua CR 59 to 64 due to the sidecut mostly).


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Update for those interested on Amplid Pentaquark 156 vs Amplid Pentaquark 158. I own a 156 (older size, different factory) and have friends with 158s. I was able to compare them this morning back to back and can report that there is a big difference in longitudinal flex, but not as much torsional stiffness between the two sizes. I have a Size 8.5 boot and I weigh 155lbs and the 156 flexed more like a Surfari and the 158 was a good bit stiffer. I'd say the 156 was a 7/10 and the 158 was a 9/10 at my weight range. The 156 was easier for me to launch out of carves and reduce my carving radius by manipulating the camber than the 158 was, but when you activated the 158 you had noticeably more pop out of turns. Both are great boards and I'd be hardpressed to say which I like more, but there is quite the difference between the two, much more than I would have expected. 

Riders at 165/170+ weight would definitely like the new one better, which is probably why they changed it.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

jsil said:


> Update for those interested on Amplid Pentaquark 156 vs Amplid Pentaquark 158. I own a 156 (older size, different factory) and have friends with 158s. I was able to compare them this morning back to back and can report that there is a big difference in longitudinal flex, but not as much torsional stiffness between the two sizes. I have a Size 8.5 boot and I weigh 155lbs and the 156 flexed more like a Surfari and the 158 was a good bit stiffer. I'd say the 156 was a 7/10 and the 158 was a 9/10 at my weight range. The 156 was easier for me to launch out of carves and reduce my carving radius by manipulating the camber than the 158 was, but when you activated the 158 you had noticeably more pop out of turns. Both are great boards and I'd be hardpressed to say which I like more, but there is quite the difference between the two, much more than I would have expected.
> 
> Riders at 165/170+ weight would definitely like the new one better, which is probably why they changed it.


I've got a 160 Penta. I'm pretty sure it was made at the old factory and is probably softer than the 158 is now. They used to offer two sizes, and now only offer one stiffer size. I think I'd rather have the 160 than a stiffer 158 anyway. I wonder how much of the flex change is due to the factory change.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I've got a 160 Penta. I'm pretty sure it was made at the old factory and is probably softer than the 158 is now. They used to offer two sizes, and now only offer one stiffer size. I think I'd rather have the 160 than a stiffer 158 anyway. I wonder how much of the flex change is due to the factory change.


Wigmar, I think a lot of it is the factory change, but the fact that they dropped from 2 sizes to 1 size may have to do with some design changes or just demand. Either way, I'm SURE that the 158 is stiffer than the older 160.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

A bit off topic but I’m hoping someone may have some insight for me. With all the amplid hype I’m really interested in picking up one of these boards to be a quiver pow stick. I’m torn between the 161 surfari and the Snommelier. There’s not much info on Snommelier so any thoughts help


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

If your only want to ride pow go for the snommelier, but if your want a board that slays groomers and chunder too, go for the Surfari.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Bud has just scored old Penta 160 and the new Surfari 161 so at this moment the only centrifugal we don’t own is the old Unw8 version.

Most resorts are closed but there are some smaller ones that luckily decided to reopen with sanitary measures anyway so I had a chance to compare the old 160 Penta to my new 158 one, both on the Katanas, run by run without any tinkering. The conditions were softer snow with bumpy soft mounds. Yet to compare them on a wide nice groomed run. To put it into perspective, the old Penta 160 feels like 6,5-7/10 flex, the old Surfari 7/10, the new Surfari like 8/10 and the new Penta/Unw8 are at least 9/10, very close to true titanial BX boards, for sure much stiffer than ‚playful daily driver’ BX like SG Soul.

The old Penta couldn’t handle euro carves in these conditions, the nose folded too much. The new one feels like a tank, much more work out but it’s a fuckin bulldozer.

Bummed the don’t make a bigger size like 163. Just to boost the EE to the point where it would be comparable to BX boards’ absolute top grip on boilerplate ice. Past 9 m sidecut and a bit more width would make it a damn perfect board for me.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> The difference is torsional stiffness (very stiff on Unw8 159/163 vs stiff on Penta 158) and the sidecut (close to 8 m on the Unw8s and 8,6 m on the Penta). It mostly depends on what kind of sidecuts you like. I prefer the longer ones lately (I just sized up my Korua CR 59 to 64 due to the sidecut mostly).


I had decided on the 157 Surfari. Had the first opportunity today to take it out and I have to say...wow! Amazing in any kind of conditions and I’m glad I have gone for the shorter version as it’s just that little more nimble.

I’ve got the 161 Millisurf and been on a few tours where the split is amazing with the longer length but without the uphill the 157 is just amazing. Super powerful in turns on piste and extremely stable at high speeds (someone mentioned they were surprised the anti phase actually worked - I can confirm it does!). Also went through some relatively deep stuff that was a mix of older/heavier and some wind-drifted snow. The surfari handled all conditions extremely well.

unw8 still waiting to be taken out


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

edi414 said:


> I had decided on the 157 Surfari. Had the first opportunity today to take it out and I have to say...wow! Amazing in any kind of conditions and I’m glad I have gone for the shorter version as it’s just that little more nimble.
> 
> I’ve got the 161 Millisurf and been on a few tours where the split is amazing with the longer length but without the uphill the 157 is just amazing. Super powerful in turns on piste and extremely stable at high speeds (someone mentioned they were surprised the anti phase actually worked - I can confirm it does!). Also went through some relatively deep stuff that was a mix of older/heavier and some wind-drifted snow. The surfari handled all conditions extremely well.
> 
> unw8 still waiting to be taken out


Glad to hear that. I’ve tried the new Surfari 161 and it is indeed a great and predictable all condition ride but take that Unw8 for a ride next time. It’s a level up on piste. Much more work but you’ll experience what is a true rail in carving


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> Glad to hear that. I’ve tried the new Surfari 161 and it is indeed a great and predictable all condition ride but take that Unw8 for a ride next time. It’s a level up on piste. Much more work but you’ll experience what is a true rail in carving


And then take out the Pentaquark and step it up again hah


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

FYI, the Playful/All Mountain group of boards is 40% off for the US right now. Having a hard time not picking up a Ticket Twin, Stereo, or Paradigma right now.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

The_Stigs said:


> FYI, the Playful/All Mountain group of boards is 40% off for the US right now. Having a hard time not picking up a Ticket Twin, Stereo, or Paradigma right now.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Which boards do you already own?


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

Just the Surfari 161 for now. Wife has the Lovelife 153

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

For the least amount of overlap (and because you have two twins on your list), I'd go with the Stereo. Great board. No personal experience with the ticket twin, but I assume the stereo is just a bit more premium.

As for the Paradigma, if you could have only one Amplid board, that's probably the one to go with. But as you already have a groomer slayer / powder board in the Surfari, a twin will fill out the quiver. If you go for anything after that, I'd say a crazy powder shape (if you get enough pow to warrant it), or an unw8/pentaquark for maximum groomer destruction (depending on if you ride switch much).

Pentaquark (new model 158), Surfari and Stereo are a pretty nasty quiver.

I own:
156 Pentaquark (2018)
157 Surfari (2019)
156 UNW8 (2020)
155 Stereo (2020)
157 Surf Shuttle (2020)

Friends own:
158 Pentaquark (much stiffer than mine with less overlap w/the Surfari)
Aloha Vibes
Dada
Snommelier
Paradigma
Millisurf


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

From my understanding, the Ticket Twin is just a toned down Stereo. Extruded base, and a bit less pop in the core. I don't ride freestyle much at all, but wouldn't mind something easy to sink around with it use for casual cruising. But a new board at $250 shipped is hard to pass on.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

The_Stigs said:


> From my understanding, the Ticket Twin is just a toned down Stereo. Extruded base, and a bit less pop in the core. I don't ride freestyle much at all, but wouldn't mind something easy to sink around with it use for casual cruising. But a new board at $250 shipped is hard to pass on.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


No such thing as casual cruising for me. If I ride casually, it means I'm on groomers rather than off-piste so I want something super aggressive like the Pentaquark/UNW8. TBH, if you don't freestyle much (or want to learn, screw around on sidehits etc), the paradigma will be more of a do-everything-board, but the Surfari is sort of that (except for switch).


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Ticket twin looks like it's 210.

Of all their 'all mountain' boards. The paradigma has always spoken to me. Someday...

Oh well. Too many cool boards out there, not enough time!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

What is it about the Penta that everyone loves so much? I was looking at the specs and aside from having more camber and a .5 wider waist I dont really see anything that would cause much difference in behavior between it and my Sims. Which isnt a bad thing, that board is an amazing turner. 

Not trolling, I seriously expected to see some more interesting specs on this board, yno something signature about it. Is it something intangible thats got everyone so pumped on it?


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

It rides like a longer board, it has a ton of camber, it is very wide but it doesn't chatter and vibrate like most because of antiphase. It can actually go off piste and skid turns if necessary. Lots of reasons.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> What is it about the Penta that everyone loves so much? I was looking at the specs and aside from having more camber and a .5 wider waist I dont really see anything that would cause much difference in behavior between it and my Sims. Which isnt a bad thing, that board is an amazing turner.
> 
> Not trolling, I seriously expected to see some more interesting specs on this board, yno something signature about it. Is it something intangible thats got everyone so pumped on it?


It has a cool name. A cool subatomic particle.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

jsil said:


> It rides like a longer board, it has a ton of camber, it is very wide but it doesn't chatter and vibrate like most because of antiphase. It can actually go off piste and skid turns if necessary. Lots of reasons.


How does it ride like a longer board? 121cm of EE is about right for a carving board in 158, identical to my Sims. Its also not really that wide. 26 waist with 306 nose and 303 tail is within what I'd call normal these days. You can skid turns on any board. Seems like it must be the antiphase that adds the sparkle, but again my Sims dampens vibrations with the best of them.

Again I'm not against this board but theres nothing obvious about it from the specs like say a Korua. I'm assuming the price premium is based on the build quality, which I can dig but I dont prioritize.

That being said, based off the specs the Penta is a board I'd be interested in, if its a modern take on the same ride my Sims provides, this would likely be my next board when the Sims gives out. Seems again based off the specs, it would spring a little harder and ride at little further out along the edge if it is actually a true full cambered profile.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> How does it ride like a longer board? 121cm of EE is about right for a carving board in 158, identical to my Sims. Its also not really that wide. 26 waist with 306 nose and 303 tail is within what I'd call normal these days. You can skid turns on any board. Seems like it must be the antiphase that adds the sparkle, but again my Sims dampens vibrations with the best of them.
> 
> Again I'm not against this board but theres nothing obvious about it from the specs like say a Korua. I'm assuming the price premium is based on the build quality, which I can dig but I dont prioritize.
> 
> That being said, based off the specs the Penta is a board I'd be interested in, if its a modern take on the same ride my Sims provides, this would likely be my next board when the Sims gives out. Seems again based off the specs, it would spring a little harder and ride at little further out along the edge if it is actually a true full cambered profile.


I don't think Amplid lists effective edge. They have running length if I'm not mistaken. But flex and sidecut makes a lot of difference, right?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> I don't think Amplid lists effective edge. They have running length if I'm not mistaken. But flex and sidecut makes a lot of difference, right?


Yea but again the sidecuts are within .5 meters. Like everything else, within .5 of the unit of measure. Obviously I cant speak for the flex. I imagine it turns a _little_ harder grips a _little _better and pops a _little _harder. Which would go unnoticed individually but be noticeable as a combination.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> Glad to hear that. I’ve tried the new Surfari 161 and it is indeed a great and predictable all condition ride but take that Unw8 for a ride next time. It’s a level up on piste. Much more work but you’ll experience what is a true rail in carving


Right, back from a day on the unw8 today and what can I say...it freaking blew my mind! As you said, super stable and amazing carver. Did a few loops through deeper stuff as well what worked quite good too. There is just so much stability at high speeds and my legs indeed are a bit tired now. Have to say that I had expected worse but guess that’s a good thing in this case haha.

Would be super keen to get my hands on a Pentaquark as well to check it out but Amplid don’t have any left...maybe next years version then.

and to all those who are wondering whether they should go for custom x or UNW8 - the answer is very clear at least for me. The UNW8 has something of the old custom x just at slightly shorter length. The new custom x is almost too soft now for me unless I size up but that then for me feels super long and not very manoeuvrable...


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Yea but again the sidecuts are within .5 meters. Like everything else, within .5 of the unit of measure. Obviously I cant speak for the flex. I imagine it turns a _little_ harder grips a _little _better and pops a _little _harder. Which would go unnoticed individually but be noticeable as a combination.


I mean, two sidecuts with the same average radius can be very different. Then put in flex paterns etc.

I'm just saying... not disputing that Koruas are much cooler


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> I mean, two sidecuts with the same average radius can be very different. Then put in flex paterns etc.
> 
> I'm just saying... not disputing that Koruas are much cooler


All I can tell you is that a friend bought a 157 korua tranny finder and then got a deal on a 158 pentaquark and the korua is being sold...


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

jsil said:


> All I can tell you is that a friend bought a 157 korua tranny finder and then got a deal on a 158 pentaquark and the korua is being sold...


Probably a physicist and not a Bullet Train commuter....


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

The board just kind of dances under you when you carve on it. The anti-phase really needs to be experienced to believe it. I'm still not really sure if I'd own one, but the penta really blew me away when I got on it. I was only in my second season when riding it and it just wanted to teach me how to carve pencil lines on the mountain. The torsional stiffness is pretty pronounced at lower speeds, but it feels totally normal when you get going.

Feels incredible for bombing. I scared myself a few times because I was going way faster than intended since there's no real chatter/bucking around to speak of.

It's just a really well designed board.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Yea but again the sidecuts are within .5 meters. Like everything else, within .5 of the unit of measure. Obviously I cant speak for the flex. I imagine it turns a _little_ harder grips a _little _better and pops a _little _harder. Which would go unnoticed individually but be noticeable as a combination.


In addition to what others have said... .5 meters i a big difference in turning imo. a 7.5m sidecut vs a 8.0m is definitely noticeable.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes, I understand all this stuff but I'm looking for someone to explain what it is they like about it. To me it sounds and looks like a modern take on old school snowboard, made to do old school snowboard things AKA turn and bomb. So its a stiff damp board with a moderate sidecut and moderate width. I dont see anything in the specs that says "oh yea thats gonna be ___"

Most of this thread is "it rides on rails and antiphase is the truth". Which is fine but many boards are damp and ride on rails so...wheres the beef? I mean if thats all there is to it I'd just as likely ride my old Palmer. I'm sure its a great board, and again one I'm interested in owning but I'm having trouble sifting through all the add copy in here lol. I'd like to understand how the board is initiated, where in the turn it bites, where it drives from, what other boards people who ride Pentaquarks have compared it too. Y'no, the good stuff.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Paging @WigMar


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Paging @WigMar


Honestly, you took the post right out of my keyboard!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

jsil said:


> All I can tell you is that a friend bought a 157 korua tranny finder and then got a deal on a 158 pentaquark and the korua is being sold...


 would totally get a Pentaquark, preferably on sale, if I didn’t already have enough boards that filled the groomer slot.

I don’t think comparing a Tranny Finder to a Pentaquark is totally fair though.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> would totally get a Pentaquark, preferably on sale, if I didn’t already have enough boards that filled the groomer slot.
> 
> I don’t think comparing a Tranny Finder to a Pentaquark is totally fair though.


I'd think a CR would be a better comparison


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Where is the magic huh? I think my Pentaquark is greater than the sum of it's parts. It's a traditional haul ass board built with the newest tech around. From the specs to the build technologies, it's just really dialed. 

The overall board feel is awesome. Here's what makes it really stand out to me: it somehow rides damp but lively. Your Tom Sims Pro probably rides damp. Traditional haul ass boards achieve dampness with extra epoxy, wet layups, extra stiff triax and carbon, and a thicker core. That's damp and heavy, and has a particular feel. On the other hand, Amplid built a very lively board and damped that down with antiphase and hexo2. Because they built a lively board, it's really light. Like, really, really light for how damp and stable it is. The hexo2 cutouts in the nose and between the feet reduce weight, reduce vibrations, and dial in the flex pattern. I know others have said that antiphase works, and it certainly does. The implications of that are larger than it might seem on the surface. It isn't just damp, it's hella lively and responsive too.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I think it's worth noting that I rode wigmars board and had a similar experience and I weigh quite a bit less than him and have a way smaller boot size.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@WigMar see, that I understand! Totally right about my Sims, damp and heavy. Definitely not lively. Would you say that the Pentaquark would be a replacement or an accompaniment to a more old school haul ass board? What type of turns are you finding it most adept too?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I think it's an evolution of that board. It does everything as well if not better and is lighter and more lively.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I'd think a CR would be a better comparison


Yes, it would.

I rode CR and Penta on the same day. In my opinion, CR was while carving - less effortless to ride, and more gentle and stable at low speeds. Also, I felt the line I'm leaving much smoother with CR than Penta (I could compare it to a delicate pencil drawing a line, and a pen drawing a line). Also, I lost twice heelside edge on Penta, while didn't lose at all on CR/Nitro Pantera - riding them much much longer. Both CR and Pantera had better edge grip/hold than Penta for me.

Right now, I'm on the same page as MrDavey - Penta didn't make a "wow" impression on me when I rode it the first time.

I need to ask Yeahti87 to get Penta again, for another test session. I want to make sure that nothing has changed (I tested both boards very early in the season).


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I think places like this set up a sort of unreal expectation for some 'grail' brands and boards. A lot of people are making really good shit these days so theres really nothing wrong with finding that a similar model from the line of a different brand fits your flow better.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

So many boards so little time. All I can say is that I have a damp and heavy fullbag db and light/poppy pantera. If the pentaquark is the combination of both, I’m all in.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> So many boards so little time. All I can say is that I have a damp and heavy fullbag db and light/poppy pantera. If the pentaquark is the combination of both, I’m all in.


The penta was lighter than my yup. @WigMar and I both remarked on that when we traded boards. I'm not sure I can really comment about the pop of the penta because I was too busy freaking out about how fast I was going!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I wonder how the Telos DST fits in here. @Scalpelman I'm rowing a similar boat.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I wonder how the Telos DST fits in here. @Scalpelman I'm rowing a similar boat.


I really want to try a Telos DST, Telos Backslash and Telos RANQUET but I don't know a single person who owns one.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Im getting never summer vibes in here...


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

jsil said:


> I really want to try a Telos DST, Telos Backslash and Telos RANQUET but I don't know a single person who owns one.


I have the backslash, compared to the K2 Niseko and the Korua TF, its definitely not as lively, kind of a duller ride, got it in a 148 as my tree board. topsheet construction is meh, sintered base seems better than average, but not great. carves like a motherfucker though, good spring slush board too


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

16gkid said:


> I have the backslash, compared to the K2 Niseko and the Korua TF, its definitely not as lively, kind of a duller ride, got it in a 148 as my tree board. topsheet construction is meh, sintered base seems better than average, but not great. carves like a motherfucker though, good spring slush board too
> View attachment 159235


I love how you own just about every board I’m interested in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

16gkid said:


> I have the backslash, compared to the K2 Niseko and the Korua TF, its definitely not as lively, kind of a duller ride, got it in a 148 as my tree board. topsheet construction is meh, sintered base seems better than average, but not great. carves like a motherfucker though, good spring slush board too
> View attachment 159235


Which of those do you prefer for tight trees/pow?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

jsil said:


> Which of those do you prefer for tight trees/pow?


The backslash because its the shortest at 148 and has the tightest sidecut.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

16gkid said:


> The backslash because its the shortest at 148 and has the tightest sidecut.


I think I'm going to pick up a slightly used 2020 151 Niseko Pleasures and try it out. I still am on the hunt for a tight tree pow board. If this doesn't work out, I'll sell it and try to pick up a 150 Orca or 148 Backslash. Also on the short list but not as high as the two I just mentioned are the gremlin, dancehaul, sashimi and pyre.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

jsil said:


> I think I'm going to pick up a slightly used 2020 151 Niseko Pleasures and try it out. I still am on the hunt for a tight tree pow board. If this doesn't work out, I'll sell it and try to pick up a 150 Orca or 148 Backslash. Also on the short list but not as high as the two I just mentioned are the gremlin, dancehaul, sashimi and pyre.


Nice work finding a 2nd hand NP/SP, I've been looking for a couple of years in Aus and they just don't come up. I guess it says a fair bit about the board.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> Nice work finding a 2nd hand NP/SP, I've been looking for a couple of years in Aus and they just don't come up. I guess it says a fair bit about the board.


It wasn't cheap, but it looks to be in good shape and I can never find these on sale. I'm not sure if it's like you say and everyone keeps them, they don't make too many, or a combination of the two. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Also, I turned a buddy onto that Signal Tailgunner sale cause he's a big dude, but they didn't have anything but the largest and smallest sizes on sale. I'll get his opinion, but after reading what WigMar has to say I'm sure he'll love it.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Debating whether to use mine for the first time tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Debating whether to use mine for the first time tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which mountain? That would be a big decider for me based on low tide conditions out here. If it's PCMR then go for it just say no to side hits. If it's the cottonwoods.... I'd be hesitant for sharks. Not because there's less snow, just because there is more open and possibly to open and the pow (if it comes as they expect) will hypnotize you.

Black bases are easier to fix... but edges aren't forever


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

PCMR...Kokopelli laps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> PCMR...Kokopelli laps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then IMO -- Send it. Just don't do any sidehits too rocky still.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah that’s the trick is just resisting the temptation..definitely not worth venturing off the trail at this stage with any board I have. Just asking for trouble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Jkb818 said:


> Debating whether to use mine for the first time tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you do make sure you come back and tell us your thoughts


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I’m leaning towards taking it because it’s probably the board right now that will have the fastest base and the trail I’ll be on tomorrow is kinda flat. My other boards need waxing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

jsil said:


> It wasn't cheap, but it looks to be in good shape and I can never find these on sale. I'm not sure if it's like you say and everyone keeps them, they don't make too many, or a combination of the two. Looking forward to trying it out.


Can I ask what your specs are? I’m also still thinking about the NP/SP and am not sure whether I‘d be ok with a 151 version at 6‘2 and 170lbs…


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

edi414 said:


> Can I ask what your specs are? I’m also still thinking about the NP/SP and am not sure whether I‘d be ok with a 151 version at 6‘2 and 170lbs…


I'm 5'9" 155 with a size 8.5 boot. I'd say you are smack in the middle and could prob ride either size. It depends on your boot size more than anything probably.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

jsil said:


> I'm 5'9" 155 with a size 8.5 boot. I'd say you are smack in the middle and could prob ride either size. It depends on your boot size more than anything probably.


I'm on a 10.5 boot currently but probably will go down to 10 with the next pair. I have a 157 Surfari and would like to avoid too much overlap, hence the idea to go 151. Would be more of an addition than the 156 which would be close to the Amplid. Also looking for a board I can use in the trees so shorter probably also better...


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeah I'd say go for it, you have the surfari for charging groomers at high speeds which you'll lose a bit of with the shorter length. It should be totally fine.

That being said, I plan on testing a NP vs an Orca this season and selling off the one I don't prefer. To be honest, if neither of them are what I want through the trees (doubtful) then I may sell off both of them. My amplids charge groomers so well.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Other options are:

1. Lib Tech Orca 
2. Telos Backslash (super volume shifted and on my short list, but I feel like reselling it will be harder than the Orca so I went with that first)
3. Amplid Dada (super fun just a bit wide on groomers for my 8.5s)
4. Amplid Aloha Vibes (if my feet were bigger I'd already own it)
5. Salomon Dancehaul (may be too soft?)

Other ones out there too, those are just the ones I want to test.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

I also love my Amplids...mentioned it a couple of times but I think if I could only have one board it'd be the Surfari. So versatile and fun in pow but also great charging hard on groomers.

I mean it did cross my mind to look at another Amplid but I wanted to venture out a bit and give other brands a go too  

Had the Orca on the list as well and am keen to try the Sushi/Sashimi


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Sashimi is on sale at level 9 sports for under $400 right now. Pick it up and report back!

I feel the same about the amplids although I'm a bit underweight for the surfari so it's kind of tough in super tight trees for me. Most of their boards are made for someone bigger than me.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

jsil said:


> Sashimi is on sale at level 9 sports for under $400 right now. Pick it up and report back!
> 
> I feel the same about the amplids although I'm a bit underweight for the surfari so it's kind of tough in super tight trees for me. Most of their boards are made for someone bigger than me.


Unfortunately not based in the US...but I have started to look for options over here in Europe  Will keep you posted


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Even the undersized 152 Sashimi I rode gave me a great impression (taking into consideration being over the weight limit and a very narrow backfoot width on the board).


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Took out the EA today instead of the NS. So you’ll have to wait another week to hear my review I think that’s when I’ll take it out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric L (Dec 7, 2021)

jsil said:


> Other options are:
> 
> 1. Lib Tech Orca
> 2. Telos Backslash (super volume shifted and on my short list, but I feel like reselling it will be harder than the Orca so I went with that first)
> ...


With my 10.5 boots i am interested about the Amplid Aloha Vibes and the Morning Glory, but the sidecut is 9.25 for the Aloha and 9.1 for the morning glory ? Does that means it’s not that quick and not the better choice for riding tight trees ?


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Sidecuts don't really matter in pow, but if you're looking for something to ride icy tree moguls maybe not


----------



## Eric L (Dec 7, 2021)

jsil said:


> Sidecuts don't really matter in pow, but if you're looking for something to ride icy tree moguls maybe not


Ok thanks, i think I will try the Glory, it’s only for pow days, trees riding and choped soft snow.


----------



## marstery (11 mo ago)

Yeahti87 said:


> So far the tips are very close in stiffness to the Yes Optimistic’s stiffest part of the tail (maybe that’s how Yes rated it 9/10, as the rating of the stiffest part of the board?).


Sounds like you have some experience with both the Optimistic and UNW8. Do you have a long-term review/comparison of them?


----------

